# Crucial MX100 256 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2014)

Crucial's new MX100 SSD is super affordable, yet provides excellent performance that can easily compete with the big boys. It uses brand-new 16 nanometer flash chips from Micron, paired with a proven Marvell controller. Hands down the best SSD you can get!

*Show full review*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2014)

the 512gig versions are so cheap compared to whats out there. I bought one to upgrade a friends PC and the price for the 512 was literally around the same price for an 256GB 850 pro earlier in the year. Its crazy how much prices have dropped in such a short time.

Though compared to the samsungs & the plextors the MX100 aint the fastest drive around but the price>performance ratio is so silly there is no reason not to go for one if youre on the market for an upgrade.


----------



## RazrLeaf (Sep 4, 2014)

W1zzard, what prices do you use when you calculate the Performance per dollar and Price per GB metrics?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 4, 2014)

RazrLeaf said:


> W1zzard, what prices do you use when you calculate the Performance per dollar and Price per GB metrics?


Newegg


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 4, 2014)

Since it came out, it's rare seeing people here who aren't buying these.


----------



## Baum (Sep 4, 2014)

W1zzard can you get some Adata SSD's and maybe some Sandisk ones?
They are easy to get and pricing isn't bad here in germany, would love a test and teardown of those too just to compare them...

The Sandisk ones feel crappy from the outside (Label/Casing) but mine performs ok, compared to the 840Pro


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Sep 4, 2014)

3 months into using one of these and no complaints....boots to desktop in less than 10secs.

Still getting about 530MB read, 320MB write figures...which for the price I paid is a bargain.

Yes there are faster drives..but were talking about fractions of second, and for home use, fractions of a second aren't worth nearly twice the price compared to the fastest SSD's out there.


----------



## MikeMurphy (Sep 4, 2014)

Gone are the days where performance metrics of these drives are truly relevant to anyone but "pro-sumers" and enterprise.  I jump straight to capacity, reliability, durability, power consumption and price.  

I appreciate your performance summary and value graphs.


----------



## RazrLeaf (Sep 5, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Newegg


From this week?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 5, 2014)

RazrLeaf said:


> From this week?



Not too long ago I got a MX100 256GB for $100 shipped at Newegg (shellshocker I think?). But not on sale it is $115 on newegg right now and most of the internet. 

I would like to see W1zzard review the Samsung 850 pro because I just bought a bunch at work and I wonder what to expect.  3D NAND looks awfully good on paper though.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 5, 2014)

RazrLeaf said:


> From this week?


Same day the review was posted (for this review specifically, not guaranteed for every single review)


----------



## Major_A (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the review.  After seeing the numbers and price I ordered 2 to run in RAID 0 to replace my aging OCZ Agility 3. 

At the same time that purchase made me a little sad.  That was my first computer purchase in nearly a year.  The entire community is so stagnated that I have been fine with what I have now.


----------



## efahl (Sep 5, 2014)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I would like to see W1zzard review the Samsung 850 pro because I just bought a bunch at work and I wonder what to expect.  3D NAND looks awfully good on paper though.


+1  I just got a couple at work in a new 4790k workstation, would like to see how the 850 pro stacks up.  (Paid $200 each for 250s from amazon, cost is really secondary at work, speed is king.  Yeah, yeah, I _am_ looking at PCIE SSDs for the next workstation... )


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for this review, i have to update my vertex 3 128 gb and this one is a very good choice, I can get it here in Spain for 99 €, very cheap.


----------



## loc (Sep 5, 2014)

I've the 512GB version which has behaved pretty nicely but I've had it disappear from windows few times over 2 months of use. Only rebooting windows helps for finding it again. I don't use it as OS drive so at least that doesn't result crash for me. Reading over the Crucial SSD forums I gather that am not alone with this rare problem. I've 2 other SSD's in the same system and those have not dropped out ever. Win 8.1 x64.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 6, 2014)

the ridiculous SSD prices are FINALLY getting down to a REASONABLE cost. I STILL havent fallen victim to the absorbenant costs yet, but in light of the Most recent drops in price, I MAY actually end up buying one for My OWN PC....I have installed SO many in PC's I've built/Repaired , it only seems right that I TOO finally make the transition...... it's just that IMO, and compared to MY PC's performance, the Cost isnt justified for what performance gain I've seen over MY current traditional HDD build.It would be Nice to have a Dedicated Gaming drive for Arma...and to move MY Steam directory off of My (F):/ drive too Though.Now I just need to come up with the "Extra" $$...   .

Checklist...
#1-Get Empty cup..
#2-Get old Guitar..
#3-Make sign that says"help a Poor PC lover"
#4-pull My head out of MY ass


----------



## kaspar737 (Sep 10, 2014)

This drive has been out for about 3 months, have any stupid bugs been discovered so far?


----------



## 1c3d0g (Sep 15, 2014)

Nothing extreme, but it's incompatible with the Lenovo Flex2 14 laptop's UEFI (BIOS). There's a couple of threads with this problem clearly laid out. Neither Lenovo nor Crucial want to even acknowledge it or issue a fix (ssd firmware or motherboard bios update). But other than this, it's pretty rock-solid. I have one running 24/7 in a Lenovo m93p tiny (doing BOINC projects). Everything is as smooth as silk.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 17, 2014)

Want a decent SSD that's cheap, has decent amount of space & fast? Your answer has been questioned!!


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 6, 2014)

Recently choosing between this and 840 EVO, i guess in real world perf this would be the sweeter deal


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 6, 2014)

...and this is why I bought one of these for a friend when I sold him one of my old computers. Good performance, low cost, and so far reliable. I can't think of too much more I would want from an SSD other than being free. 


Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Want a decent SSD that's cheap, has decent amount of space & fast? Your answer has been questioned!!


Don't you mean your question has been answered?


----------

